# Stan Cedarleaf and his amazing decals



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoom, all - just to let you know that Mr Cedarleaf has come good yet again. My special order RGS decals arrove this morning while we out in to top pasture milking the chicken and gathering a root to suck for dinner tonight.

As expected, they were to the usual high standard of Stan's work - might even ask some kind soul who has electricity to post the results later on this Fall when the work is all done.

Stan provode the unique decals on my custom NP canoe-scheme SD45 - painted by Jeff over at Shawmut Car Shops a few years back - and they were so compellingly good that another customer ordered the same loco on the spot.

Thanks again, Stan - we'll be back.

Best to all

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

You must be in a different time zone than me...milkin a chicken? If I was I wouldn't tell everyone.





Tom Thornton


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Different planet, maybe?

At least, that's what most folks say about us out here in the Rurils - our tomorrow is your day before yesterday.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom..... You'll need to be patient with TAC.... He's from the UK.... That's on the other side of the pond and he gets mixed up sometimes cause he lives in Oregon, Japan and other points on the compass....

Thanks, Terry...... That SD-45 looks fabulous...


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the the info Stan. I know the Brits say some things that sound strange to us. I would like to see a picture of that NP SD45.

I'd still keep it quite about the chicken thing.

Tom Thornton


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, in order to protect your delicate feelings, I've re-written my original post. Is tihis more suitable?

Good afternoon. Mr Cedarleaf has made me some RGS decals. They are very good. When they have been applied to the models, I might ask another person to post the images.

Mr Cedarleaf also provided decals for an SD45 custom painted by Shawmut Cars Shops.


Better?

I really must remember not to confuse you guys with humour.









tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought carrier pidgeon delivery of the decals would be OK.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I would beg for some degree of caution here, Dan, you are veering dangeously near to 'humour/humor' there.....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Tac's original post quite humorous: beside which it is truthful. 

However, it may be because I also live on the eastern side of the Atlantic. I guess it is because we have such a long recorded history, as do most European places, that we tend to be less intense about many things.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

You are right Alan.

Tom Thornton


----------

